# The 'new' Goat Shack



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Just finished the new goat shacks today, made from all free stuff, found wood, plywood and pallets, it isn't pretty but it's functional and the goats seem to like it (the little shack is built under a huge 3-sided shelter, I just wanted the little shack for extra protection and goat fun). Heaven knows I know NOTHING about building!! The little guy already loves sleeping in tight spaces (he loved dog-igloos) and although the big guy usually sleeps off by himself under the main awning by the corner-feeder, I figured if it ever really starts blowing he can crawl under there if he wants. It rarely even freezes here in San Francisco anyways... The pallet and plywood floor are to keep that section up out of the mud that builds up over the railroad ties underneath them (on a hill and water seeps in during the wet season). Realistically it only needs to last a year or so, as they may end up being moved to a different part of the property. I also made a wooden box for them to jump on outside. They feeders were made on the fly with found corners and materials, they aren't the best, but better than nothing.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Dry ground, out of the wind, covered for rain, room to romp, and happy goats a perfect shelter.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow! Very nice! I like the way you used the pallets to make both an upper level where they can jump and play, and the sheltered areas below.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

They seem to be enjoying it! I snuck up on them one day and spied them running around jumping up on the structures and butting heads and doing goat stuff... they were spazzing out!


----------

